# Any gotcha if I upgrade to Apple latest OS - Yosemite



## RGF (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi

I am considering upgrading to Yosemite (OS X ?).

Any software gotchas? I run LR, PS both CC, bunch of plugins.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## NunoMatos (Oct 17, 2014)

LR5 works well


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Some of the X-Rite software does not work under yosemite e.g X-Rite colormunki photo. X-Rite promises upgrades by mid november.
Canon EOS utility, there is only one version that works = 3.0.1, so you will need to download that version


----------



## pwp (Oct 18, 2014)

Past OSX updates have given EOS Utility users some grief. 
Overall Yosemite looks like a very solid update, especially if you have iOS devices as well.

-pw


----------



## melbournite (Oct 18, 2014)

I plan on waiting for as long as I can resist. 
As an early adopter I've been burnt on one program or another.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 18, 2014)

If you use Final Cut Pro X make sure you've updated to 1.1.2 because older versions won't work. Also I seem to be having big issues with safari, pages not loaded properly, missing images and constant 'server not responding' messages.... funny yosemite, everything was fine before the update but you keep blaming those poor servers. :


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been using Yosemite for a few months as the Developer Previews progressed, and by and large things work well - considering the magnitude of the UI changes, it's pretty impressive. Lightroom and Photoshop CC 2014 work perfectly fine.

That said, if you use EOS Utility you'll want to hang back for a bit until it's updated:


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 18, 2014)

as I described before, you will need to download the latest EOS utility version 3.0.1 release date 09/29/2014 from canon usa website. That version works under yosemite


----------



## ichetov (Oct 18, 2014)

Not really a gotcha, but PS 5.1 requires downloading legacy Java support


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 20, 2014)

Another one that I just found out.
Eizo Colornavigator does not work properly under yosemite.
I approached the Eizo developers in japan and got the following reply:

There is an issue with Yosemite regarding its ability to output correct tonal gradation. ColorNavigator adjusts the video gamma correctly, however Yosemite outputs in the equivalent value of 129 and 128 gray scale gradation (rather than 256) which is why you are receiving the error message. This issue was identified by our engineers in the Yosemite Developer Preview version and was reported to Apple, however has not been addressed.

Please note that this is not an issue with ColorNavigator. It is an issue with the OS and consequently we do not recommend update to Yosemite which, in its current form, can not be used for colour management applications.


----------



## RGF (Oct 29, 2014)

Upgraded and not problems (yet) with photo software but found out that Carbon Copy Cloner needed to be upgraded for $19.99

At least the upgrade to OS X was free


----------



## dstppy (Nov 7, 2014)

melbournite said:


> I plan on waiting for as long as I can resist.
> As an early adopter I've been burnt on one program or another.



I just upgraded to Mavericks last month ;D


----------



## leGreve (Nov 7, 2014)

I haven't heard a single good thing from my nearest colleagues since they updated. It's only about how much isn't working anymore and that programs that worked in a nice tempo before suddenly became immensely slow.

Luckily I managed to update to Mavericks just before Yosemite was released, and that however is running perfectly on my early 2011 MBP.

In my opinion, releasing 3 new OS's in a year, is taking a piss on users.... seriously, I consider that a fucking joke.


New OS >> Leads to new software updates >>> obsolete hardware >>> leads to new computer sales.


That's what it's all about. I don't need Yosemite, everything is running fine. So stop evolving software for the sake of evolving -.-


----------



## Atonegro (Nov 7, 2014)

My big wacom intuos 2 tablet software don't work with yosemite.

So I am back to mavericks...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw a article discussing the wireless network issues, something that photographers might want to consider. It sounds like a serious issue for those using Wi-Fi.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/latest-apple-dust-up-network-problems-in-os-x-yosemite-102714.html


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 16, 2014)

X-Rite has released Colormunki photo V1.2 which works on MAC OSX10.10 (Yosemite).

X-Rite has also managed to bypass the printing problem that they had in previous versions (= unable to switch of "Color Matching" within ColorMunki Photo software).

Net result is that ColorMunki Photo now produces reliable print profiles, which are very close to the profiles I had created by a professional print laboratory for my printer canon Pro9500 II

I am pleased with the X-Rite response, good work from the software developers


----------



## ibickis (Nov 16, 2014)

Apparently Yosemite makes big problems for non-apple SSDs. So if you've replaced your hard drive or added an SSD for your boot drive then be careful. Larry Jordan has a bunch more info on it here: http://www.larryjordan.biz/caution-ssd-drives-and-yosemite/


----------



## distant.star (Nov 16, 2014)

.
Jeff Cable not finding a lot of happiness...

http://blog.jeffcable.com/2014/11/an-open-letter-to-apple-computer.html


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought trim was to make sure all memory addresses received equal use, wear levelling if you like? 

Cheers, Graham. 



GraFax said:


> Not all third party drives use TRIM and apparently Apple is not a big fan. TRIM is a method of preventing your SSD from getting clogged up with unnecessary data.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought trim was to make sure all memory addresses received equal use, wear levelling if you like?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


 
Trim erases files from the SSD after you delete them. If they are not erased, when the SSD tries to overwrite them, it slows down a lot, making it frustrating to use.

This is the same issue we see in SD cards, overwriting memory locations already containing data slows the SD card way down.

CF cards contain a trim like function that cleans out the garbage.

Without Trim, you should use a external piece of software that erases unwanted file. Samsung has the feature in their Magician software for computers that do not support trim, and Canon cameras has a low level format option for SD cards that cleans them.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trim_(computing)


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. GraFax. 
Thanks, I consider I have learnt something today, therefore I must still be alive! I knew someone would help me if I was wrong. So it achieves both functions through one process if I am understanding this correctly. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 17, 2014)

I had to re-download EOS Utility, but PS CC and everything else is fine.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2014)

Yet another issue in the news today. The fix they released to the networking problem does not work for some. Where have I heard that before?


https://news.yahoo.com/apple-yosemite-reportedly-didn-t-fix-annoying-wi-133044978.html


----------



## dolina (Nov 19, 2014)

I upgraded to 10.10.1 once it got out. I would have wanted to do so later but its the only way I could get the 7D Mark II Camera RAW update for iPhoto & Aperture.


----------



## RGF (Nov 19, 2014)

I had a minor problem with 10.10.1 - softraid driver needed to be updated when I updated the OS. Seemed that I lost my Thunderbolt disks but not my TB monitor so I started to look at disk. Found that non-raid disks worked well so I eventually I narrowed it down. Took around 12 hours (clock time) but only 1-2 hours of my time (ran errands and had meetings for most of the time).


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 19, 2014)

GraFax said:


> ibickis said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Yosemite makes big problems for non-apple SSDs. So if you've replaced your hard drive or added an SSD for your boot drive then be careful. Larry Jordan has a bunch more info on it here: http://www.larryjordan.biz/caution-ssd-drives-and-yosemite/
> ...


 
Very annoying.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 19, 2014)

Just like with cameras, I think there is an advantage to not upgrading as soon as a new version comes out. 

I like to wait a bit and take advantage of the fixes that, unfortunately, seem to only occur after delivery to the customer.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 19, 2014)

So, it's a two-party system, because?

As I see it, you have different groups skill levels:
Newbies (Medium)
Users (Large)
Power Users (medium)
Power Users who want to mod hardware (Small)

Further divide the groups, you have:
People who own hardware that can't be replaced (Very Large These days)
People who own hardware that can be replaced (Small)
People who own hardware that can be replaced but don't want to pay apple-brand prices (Very Small)

A Venn diagram of these sub-sets, I think you're in an exceptionally small group.

But, the reality is you *CAN* install your own driver to do this; *sophisticated users* (_who don't want to pay for apple branded components_) can disable kext signing.

Yes, potentially opening yourself up to an attack vector; but, that said,* sophisticated users *won't install the wrong drivers with malicious software on them.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 19, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Just like with cameras, I think there is an advantage to not upgrading as soon as a new version comes out.
> 
> I like to wait a bit and take advantage of the fixes that, unfortunately, seem to only occur after delivery to the customer.



Exactly. Apple has turned being a beta-tester into being a cool thing (iPhones/iOS). It's a risk-reward scenario, does it have a killer feature you must have? Mavericks Sanboxing was good, but it broke darned near everything. So I waited to switch, and only run it on one of my machines that was a server.

Wait to see what breaks


----------



## dstppy (Nov 19, 2014)

GraFax said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > So, it's a two-party system, because?
> ...


Exactly. Most people are going to plug an external SSD in to a Firewire/Thunderbolt/USB3 connection and not think about it being anything than "faster".


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I saw a article discussing the wireless network issues, something that photographers might want to consider. It sounds like a serious issue for those using Wi-Fi.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/latest-apple-dust-up-network-problems-in-os-x-yosemite-102714.html



This WiFi problem happened to my 2009 iMac with the recent update. The original version of yosemite worked fine. I've never had problems with Apple updates before, now I'll be more careful. Good thing I have my 2007 Macbook (OS 10.7) to fall back on.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 19, 2014)

dstppy said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on waiting for as long as I can resist.
> ...



I'm still on Lion on my work mac.


----------



## AparatFoto (Nov 20, 2014)

I've had numerous problems unfortunately. OnOne software needed to be uninstalled and reinstalled work. My Bluetooth is unreliable at best. I've gotten a few locked screens requiring a hard shutdown. I've had one occasion with a flickering screen that I've never seen before. I was a Windows user for over 20 years, switched to Apple and have become a huge fan until now...I feel like I have a really expensive Windows PC. I hope they have an update to these issues soon.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 20, 2014)

I have been a satisfied Snow Leopard user for 4 years. Sosumi! 
But now I want to upgrade Lr4 to Lr5.7, so I have to get upgraded to Some Other Cat or Mavericks or Yosemite on my mid-2010 MBP.
I am no power user, but I took up the not-very-challenging task of swapping out the boot drive for a non-Apple SSD, happy brand new SSD boot drive works a treat, and have stalled on swapping the optical disc drive on a second non-Apple SSD (sheesh, got hung up by inability to deal with stripped screw on optical disc chassis - must get back to annoying screw with loc-tite-blue-melting solvent). 
Which OS version has caused problems with outside vendors' SSDs? Lion/M.Lion? Mavericks? Only Yosemite?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 20, 2014)

Daniel Flather said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I just upgraded to Mavericks last month ;D
> ...



I just recently upgraded to Snow Leopard. ;D I guess I need to consider upgrading huh?


----------



## dstppy (Nov 20, 2014)

AparatFoto said:


> I've had numerous problems unfortunately. OnOne software needed to be uninstalled and reinstalled work. * My Bluetooth is unreliable at best. I've gotten a few locked screens requiring a hard shutdown. I've had one occasion with a flickering screen that I've never seen before. *I was a Windows user for over 20 years, switched to Apple and have become a huge fan until now...I feel like I have a really expensive Windows PC. I hope they have an update to these issues soon.



What are your hardware specs? That's just not right.


----------



## philmoz (Nov 20, 2014)

AparatFoto said:


> I've had numerous problems unfortunately. OnOne software needed to be uninstalled and reinstalled work. My Bluetooth is unreliable at best. I've gotten a few locked screens requiring a hard shutdown. I've had one occasion with a flickering screen that I've never seen before. I was a Windows user for over 20 years, switched to Apple and have become a huge fan until now...I feel like I have a really expensive Windows PC. I hope they have an update to these issues soon.



Are you using FireFox? 
I've seen some crashes and lockup issues with hardware graphics acceleration in FireFox with Yosemite.

Disabling hardware acceleration seems to help (Preferences --> Advanced --> General).

Phil.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 24, 2014)

melbournite said:


> I plan on waiting for as long as I can resist.
> As an early adopter I've been burnt on one program or another.



Yep, I never test the waters with BOTH feet at the same time.

I'll let others try it first and also, wait likely for at least a ".1" release.

Last time, even after waiting on Mavericks awhile..once I did, I had to upgrade FCPX...and that then didn't work with Davinci Resolve..so, had to wait till that caught up.

Finally those two are working together for past months...and I'm not anxious to upset that equilibrium.

C


----------



## cayenne (Nov 24, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Not really a gotcha, but PS 5.1 requires downloading legacy Java support



Anyone know if Photoshop CS6 and the other CS6 tools have problems with Yosimite?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 25, 2014)

GraFax said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > ichetov said:
> ...



LOL..thanks, good to hear!!

I too am still refusing to RENT my software and will stick with my CS6 Production Premium Suite I got...and Lightroom as long as it remains stand alone.

I figure if worst comes to worst if the OSX versions quit working with CS6...I'll make sure to get a copy of the last one that did from Apple on a USB stick (you can buy it for backup)...and run that in a VM if need be which should extend my CS6 usefulness fairly indefinitely.

So far, while Adobe has put some neat things out since going CC...I've not seen anything ground shaking that I can't live without yet....

I'm hoping that they may in the future..offer both stand alone and CC...but will have to see.

Thanks,

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2014)

These anti Adobe snipes really are tiresome, $9.99 a month for the best two photo editing apps on the planet and you still bitch about them. 

How much was the last stand alone full copy of PS, $600? That is five years of payments and a free copy of Lightroom ($149 value, or 25%, or another 15 months) thrown in, with every update and new feature included for free, they don't even charge shipping. Compared to the cameras, batteries, cards, computers, phones, phone plans, cable, insurance etc etc $9.99 is a storming great deal.

Get over the 'rent' mentality, you never owned CS6, just the perpetual license you bought for it, if you don't need updates every six or so years then maybe you come out a few dollars ahead, and slow yourself down in the meantime. If you don't need PS then Adobe still sell the stand alone LR, if you do need PS then just get over it, CC has so many small features it just makes life easier. For me the two features that jump to mind are Print View in the view menu, which I use all the time and was taken out of CS6, and the Camera Raw Filter, that alone is worth it imho.

The only person you are holding back by '_refusing to RENT my software_' is yourself.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 25, 2014)

GraFax said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > ichetov said:
> ...



This, this, and this.

The only thing Im missing in cs6 is the straightening tools in the latest camera raw. However, they are already in lightroom 5, and those functions can be don't at the tail end of an edit anyways.

Bridge CC lost the ultra-valuable export module -so cs6 will always be on my system, regardless of what adobe bridge. The amount of time saved by that single feature is nearly better than the entire bridge application.

Lastly, bridge is on Adobe's kill list- they will make an even harder push to lightroom for the next release for doing any kinds of batch editing.

So yeah, cs6 is alive and kicking over here as well...and will be for a LOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> Lastly, bridge is on Adobe's kill list- they will make an even harder push to lightroom for the next release for doing any kinds of batch editing.



There is no way Adobe will kill Bridge, Lightroom is designed for editing and storing photos, Bridge is designed for handling pretty much any image file that can be thrown at it, just look at the pathetic number of file extensions Lightroom can handle, it can't even do .psb's! Then find an image or graphic extension Bridge can't handle. 

Besides anything you can do in Bridge as a Batch you can run through PS as a Batch. Do Adobe think it makes more sense to handle photo images through their photo imaging program? Probably. Bridge does best what it is designed to do, handle all kinds of files in a creative environment, Lightroom does best what it is designed for, handle photo images principally RAW files, by the tens of thousand.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> These anti Adobe snipes really are tiresome, $9.99 a month for the best two photo editing apps on the planet and you still bitch about them.



Until Adobe, after convincing everyone to dump their standalone programs decides that they need to up the rental to $20 per month? Would a for-profit company do something like that?

I don't like the idea of a company forcing me to pay for upgrades that I may not want. 



> with every update and new feature included for free



You will have to explain to me how these are free when the customer is paying 10 bucks a month. ;D

But in any case, if you find such discussions tiring, you might be better off skipping those discussions.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly, bridge is on Adobe's kill list- they will make an even harder push to lightroom for the next release for doing any kinds of batch editing.
> ...



First, remember this is adobe we are talking about. They do what they want. Bridge has barely change since v1 a very long time ago. One can never, ever underestimate the stupidity of adobe.

And sure enough, if you do enough reading through the adobe forums- where photogs were going ballistic over removing the export functionality - they just removed the functionality altogether.

Adobe has actually never officially responded- but they did recommend using some stupid batch export which has to open every file, process it, close it, rinse repeat. If you dont like it, then use lightroom


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > These anti Adobe snipes really are tiresome, $9.99 a month for the best two photo editing apps on the planet and you still bitch about them.
> ...



You're not, you are paying for what you get, and you are paying less than before and you are paying it monthly rather than as a lump sum if you were one of the few people who did actually buy a proper retail copy of whatever software you use.

OK, maybe not 'free', maybe included in your interest free payment plan. It is semantics, you used to pay $600 for PS up front with a price break on an upgrade, now you pay less in total, but now you pay it monthly, and it includes major release upgrades.

If you buy a 2014 car and pay $20,000 cash for it you have a car, if you lease a 2014 one and it costs you less over the lifespan of the car, but in 2016 when the model is given a refresh and the lease holder gets updated for the same inclusive monthly price, did he get it for free? You both have cars to use as you want (well in this analogy you do) the lease owner keeps current and never has a system issue because of unsupported 'cameras or computers', the 'owner' doesn't have that, never gets new features or system support. 

To my mind if you agree a price now and you get more later, that extra is free, the fact that for true retail customers the monthly fee actually works out cheaper is another bonus.

You guys remind me of people who hate 'Obamacare', ask them if they don't want insurance companies to sell useless policies, ask them if insurance companies should be allowed to drop you if you need them, ask them if they want to be disallowed from getting insurance because they had the misfortune to have been ill at some time in the past, ask them if they want income based subsidies to help pay for insurance that covers those vital points and pretty much everybody says yes, but call it 'Obamacare' and they hate it.

The red herring about future compatibility is entirely bogus too, just save as TIFF's they are an almost open standard, as many of Adobe's file types.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...



Oh I agree some of their decisions are as stupid as some of ours! But they do have a very long history of never removing anything unless it breaks something else, like my beloved Print option form CS6 that did return in CC. But honestly what is wrong with pushing people to use the photo storage program to do photo based edits, I am not a huge Batch user but never had any difficulty using LR, Bridge or PS for whatever I wanted to do, certainly the sync options in LR are more intuitive that the others, but as always YMMV. 

However they would have to make a fundamental shift in direction for LR for it to start to include the file types needed by most Adobe multiple app users.


----------

